# Schecter Japan (omg!!!) (ESP?)



## Spearhead (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm sure many of you already have heard of Schecter Japan. If not, it's Schecter's japanese business branch aimed specifically for the japanese domestic market, and occassionally other far east markets like South Korea. Examples:


Exceed Custom series.










NV/DX series.





PT-CTM.





SD/DX series.





There is very limited information to be found about these online, but they offer several lines of guitars at different price and quality levels. Obviously their designs are very influenced by Tom Anderson, or maybe it's the other way around since Tom worked for Schecter before starting his own shop. They do however look stunning!

I have read some rumours about these guitars being produced by ESP Japan since both companies have the same owner. And comparing them and judging by serial numbers this sounds pretty likely. For example one of the lines (the SD-line) serial numbers start with "SA", which potentially could indicate Sado, which also is (was) the ESP bolt-on custom shop.

The higher-end models, the exceed series which have the designation "custom", prices are comparable to equivalent guitars of the ESP Original/Custom.
Schecter Japan exceed series is considered to be among Japan's top quality guitars, and to me, japanese top quality = world top quality. And it's kinda confusing that there isn't more info to be found on them.

Does anyone here have something to share about these lovely looking guitars? Like who actually builds them, if they operate under ESP, if they have different shops for custom/standard series or if it's different lines from the same factory. So far everything is just speculations. Even though there have been a handful of threads about Schecter Japan on different forums over the years, no concrete answers have been given.
Also spec-wise, there are limited info on what neck profiles and fingerboard radiuses they offer, or what the general differences are between the "standard" lines?

I feel like there are lots of question marks to clear out on this topic!


----------



## vilk (Dec 20, 2018)

They sell them at ESP outlets. One of the salesmen at Big Boss Kyoto told me that ESP owns Schecter. At the time I thought he meant everything, but it's probably just the Japanese section like you say.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2018)

I've had a Schecter Japan 7-string. It was a very nice guitar. Fretwork and fit and finish were great. I believe the typical Schecter Japan guitars are made at the same factory that makes the ESP bolt-ons, as you mentioned. I've heard that factory may be associated with some of the Edwards guitars, too. I think there is some level of a Schecter Japan custom shop, but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 20, 2018)

vilk said:


> They sell them at ESP outlets. One of the salesmen at Big Boss Kyoto told me that ESP owns Schecter. At the time I thought he meant everything, but it's probably just the Japanese section like you say.


Schecter (USA and Japan) and ESP are owned by the same person. Schecter USA is in charge of the USA guitars and the Diamond series. ESP is in charge of ESP, ESP USA, E-II, LTD, Edwards, Navigator etc. Schecter Japan has a fair amount of autonomy. Not really sure which factory Schecter Japan use, but in the same way ESP USA are not made by Schecter USA, I don't think they are made in an ESP factory. I'm looking into where they're made, though.


----------



## Zado (Dec 20, 2018)

Schecter JP guitars were loaded with pickups directly made by Tom Anderson himself til a handful of years ago iirc. Not a super fan of them, but cool to know.


----------



## Avedas (Dec 21, 2018)

They're nice (and very expensive) but I'm not a huge quilted maple fan. I found the Progauge and NV models to be pretty meh. More importantly though is that they're difficult as hell to research. I was looking at some used stuff a while back but it was basically impossible to tell the year or original price point on my own. I was interested in a Trad for about 60k JPY but I couldn't see it in person, and the brand new Trads are listed at over 300k.

The SD/DX models are awesome. Never played an Exceed or even seen one in person.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I've had a Schecter Japan 7-string. It was a very nice guitar. Fretwork and fit and finish were great. I believe the typical Schecter Japan guitars are made at the same factory that makes the ESP bolt-ons, as you mentioned. I've heard that factory may be associated with some of the Edwards guitars, too. I think there is some level of a Schecter Japan custom shop, but I don't know anything about it.


Awesome. It's always interesting to hear from people with first hand experience.
Yeah that's my conclusion as well, that the standard type guitars are made in an ESP factory, probably Sado for bolt-ons, and hence the "SA/S" serial numbers. However these guitars are considerably cheaper than the hand made ESP custom instruments that come from the same place. So if our assumption is correct, the cheaper Schecters are probably made at a different divison of that factory, maybe with their own non-ESP related workers. But it would be very nice to get this verified (or denied) to clear out the speculations.

The Exceed custom series have no such prefix but is usually just a series of numbers where the first two should indicate the year of production. These are hand made and can be made to order, so there should definitely be a Schecter Japan Custom shop as well. But damn, why is there nothing to read about that anywhere?



Avedas said:


> They're nice (and very expensive) but I'm not a huge quilted maple fan. I found the Progauge and NV models to be pretty meh. More importantly though is that they're difficult as hell to research. I was looking at some used stuff a while back but it was basically impossible to tell the year or original price point on my own. I was interested in a Trad for about 60k JPY but I couldn't see it in person, and the brand new Trads are listed at over 300k.
> 
> The SD/DX models are awesome. Never played an Exceed or even seen one in person.


Interesting. Progauge, i've never heard about. What was it that you found "meh" about the NV for example?
I agree, the SD/DX models look amazing. So does the Exceed. I've spotted a really nice used Exceed that i'm GASing for at the moment. But i need to restrain from buying it as i know virtually nothing about those guitars.

But what's the difference between the SD/DX and only the SD models? Of what i've understood, the DX stands for deluxe, but what are the deluxe features really? It still seems to support only a vaneer rather than a full maple top, however the DX sometimes comes with a matching headstock. But it seems weird if that would be the only reason for such a big difference in price and a deluxe-tag.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

APPENDIX:
I now read on a Korean site about the Exceed custom guitars. As mentioned these doesn't sport the ESP Sado-like serial number, but i found out that the neck shape is labeled "Thin U", which sounds very ESP-esque... Are they after all also made by ESP despite they are Schecter Custom guitars? Or could it be that they just share the same spec terms since they both have the same owner or something? Confusing...

I don't like that all information like this exclusively comes from external sources and rumours.
I wish things like this could be cleared out once for all, so i confidently could buy something like this.


----------



## yan12 (Dec 21, 2018)

My friend purchased a Jap Schecter from Reverb and it is awesome. Comparing it directly to my USA custom shop Schecters I would say they are very close in quality. I still contend the best fretwork on any guitar I have owned or played is Schecter USA...that guy is a freak of nature when it comes to fretwork. All the high end Jap stuff from ESP and this one Jap Schecter I played are fantastic in their own right, but since we live on the fretboard, that part of the job is most important to me. Neck shape is highly personal and we all like something different so some brands are not a good fit for certain players...that is a given. But nobody can top the fretwork from Schecter USA and few can equal it.

So if I loved the look of these guitars I would have Schecter USA build me one here rather than buy one from Japan.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 21, 2018)

In the US, I definitely would go with Schecter USA over Schecter Japan if you're going to order something. The Schecter shop is just top tier. The Japanese Schecter I had was very nice but there were definitely some corners cut on the feature set (1000 series Floyd, veneer top, etc.). The fretwork was great, but I'll agree that my Schecter masterwork just plays better than it did.

ESP uses several shops that all are somewhat different. I had an M-Seven or whatever its called, which is in the "Original Series" I think. It was fantastic. The hardware and materials seems higher quality than the Schecter Japan guitar, but the fretwork and general feel of the neck were pretty similar. I've had some K-series ESPs (built in the Kiso shop) that were very nice; felt more similar to the Schecter masterworks than the ESP original or Schecter Japan stuff. Something about its fretwork or neck shape was just more comfortable. I still have a Craft House ESP custom that, depending on the day you ask me, I might consider the best guitar I've ever played. Fretwork is just prefect and it sounds like a monster. Just has that mojo that can't be explained, really. Not sure if that's just luck of the draw or typical of a Craft House build.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

yan12 said:


> My friend purchased a Jap Schecter from Reverb and it is awesome. Comparing it directly to my USA custom shop Schecters I would say they are very close in quality. I still contend the best fretwork on any guitar I have owned or played is Schecter USA...that guy is a freak of nature when it comes to fretwork. All the high end Jap stuff from ESP and this one Jap Schecter I played are fantastic in their own right, but since we live on the fretboard, that part of the job is most important to me. Neck shape is highly personal and we all like something different so some brands are not a good fit for certain players...that is a given. But nobody can top the fretwork from Schecter USA and few can equal it.
> 
> So if I loved the look of these guitars I would have Schecter USA build me one here rather than buy one from Japan.


That's great to hear. Do you know which model he got? Personally i'm drooling quite a bit over both the SD/DX, but especially the EX with it's slicker body contours and full maple top.
Well, i don't know if i'll come to a point of buying a Schecter. Currently i'm justing doing some guitar research (pun intended). 



cardinal said:


> In the US, I definitely would go with Schecter USA over Schecter Japan if you're going to order something. The Schecter shop is just top tier. The Japanese Schecter I had was very nice but there were definitely some corners cut on the feature set (1000 series Floyd, veneer top, etc.). The fretwork was great, but I'll agree that my Schecter masterwork just plays better than it did.
> 
> ESP uses several shops that all are somewhat different. I had an M-Seven or whatever its called, which is in the "Original Series" I think. It was fantastic. The hardware and materials seems higher quality than the Schecter Japan guitar, but the fretwork and general feel of the neck were pretty similar. I've had some K-series ESPs (built in the Kiso shop) that were very nice; felt more similar to the Schecter masterworks than the ESP original or Schecter Japan stuff. Something about its fretwork or neck shape was just more comfortable. I still have a Craft House ESP custom that, depending on the day you ask me, I might consider the best guitar I've ever played. Fretwork is just prefect and it sounds like a monster. Just has that mojo that can't be explained, really. Not sure if that's just luck of the draw or typical of a Craft House build.


Then i need to ask, which model did you have? I'm kinda looking for a picture of where the respective models stand in relation to others regarding features and general quality. I imagine that the japanese SD-series would equal the ESP Standard/E-ll, as they've presumably been made at the same facility and stand at similar price points. I also imagine that the Exceed custom series should correspond to ESP Original/Custom, based on the same premise.
Altough i have no experience from neither Schecter's USA or Japan Custom shops, but i'm having a hard time to believe that the japanese custom shop wouldn't match up in every aspect. At least to me it seems. japanese top quality = world top quality.

I have such a weakness for japanese guitars and i own 2 ESP Originals. It's kinda tempting to think of these Schecters for me, haha.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 21, 2018)

Spearhead said:


> That's great to hear. Do you know which model he got? Personally i'm drooling quite a bit over both the SD/DX, but especially the EX with it's slicker body contours and full maple top.
> Well, i don't know if i'll come to a point of buying a Schecter. Currently i'm justing doing some guitar research (pun intended).
> 
> 
> ...



The Japanese Schecter I had as an SD-7-24-AL.

Japanese builds definitely can and are top tier IME as well. The ESP Craft House guitar I have is just magnificent and I would put up against anything I’ve ever played (which is a lot). It’s just so much easier to buy from an American shop if you’re in the US. But certainly if you have the funds and can navigate a Japanese order, I’m sure it would be killer.

This is the ESP Craft House I have:





I don’t know who is building the Schecter Japan custom stuff, but I’m sure it’s nice. The Axe Palace actually has one in stock, I believe. Might be worth asking them for some info if you’re really serious about trying to order one.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

cardinal said:


> The Japanese Schecter I had as an SD-7-24-AL.
> 
> Japanese builds definitely can and are top tier IME as well. The ESP Craft House guitar I have is just magnificent and I would put up against anything I’ve ever played (which is a lot). It’s just so much easier to buy from an American shop if you’re in the US. But certainly if you have the funds and can navigate a Japanese order, I’m sure it would be killer.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous guitar you've got there! Seriously, i love that colour and especially with the maple board! See my profile pic? 

Yeah, i put the ESP Custom shop right up there with America's finest. 
Well, it makes good sense that the Schecter you had didn't hold up against the USA Custom, as the SD:s are production level instruments with probably some of the usual fit/finish compromises entailing compared to the Custom grade. However i bet they're still pretty darn good.

I'm primarily just looking around on the used market/doing research and won't most likely go for a custom order. There are a couple of good dealers in Japan that i've done business with before who regularly recieve used Schecter Japan guitars. But if the right one pops up (preferably an EX), who knows then, hehe.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

UPDATE.
After some heavy Schecter guitar researching (lol), and some struggling with google translate (korean), i finally found some useful information i believe. As assumed, Schecter Japan is a part of the ESP Group as they call it. Until 2008, Schecter and ESP used the same facility located in Tokyo, and in 2008 ESP moved out (to Saitama?) and Schecter took over the existing factory (in Toshima?) where all their guitars are made. Some of the ESP employees stayed with/migrated to Schecter it seems. The Exceed series are hand made by a Custom shop team. All lines of guitars are "very versatile but very suitable for metal and rock", kinda goes without saying. With reservation for google translate errors.
Source:


----------



## narad (Dec 22, 2018)

I think they're solid but wouldn't go nuts about them. I always thought they were positioning themselves like the TA of Japan -- maybe I was primed to think that when they had the TA pickups, but they usually keep to pretty similar specs and the models aren't so diverse.

It's really hard to know the specifics of who builds what in Japan. I'm going to tag in @zimbloth as it probably takes someone who actually has the business connections to suss out what's what. I've heard conflicting things from different shops.

I mean, I heard Killer is a similar situation. I have no idea who builds the JBodens or JTylers, but I feel they're all probably connected somehow.


----------



## Zado (Dec 22, 2018)

Ime Schecter JP stuff, while, nice, is nowhere near the Schecter US CustomShop.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 22, 2018)

narad said:


> I think they're solid but wouldn't go nuts about them. I always thought they were positioning themselves like the TA of Japan -- maybe I was primed to think that when they had the TA pickups, but they usually keep to pretty similar specs and the models aren't so diverse.
> 
> It's really hard to know the specifics of who builds what in Japan. I'm going to tag in @zimbloth as it probably takes someone who actually has the business connections to suss out what's what. I've heard conflicting things from different shops.
> 
> I mean, I heard Killer is a similar situation. I have no idea who builds the JBodens or JTylers, but I feel they're all probably connected somehow.


Dyna Gakki makes the J Bodens. It's the Fender Japan factory.


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 22, 2018)

They look so good


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 22, 2018)

Zado said:


> Ime Schecter JP stuff, while, nice, is nowhere near the Schecter US CustomShop.


Well. I haven't tried either of them, or even seen one in person. But something tells me, not necessarily. Atleast when comparing apples to apples. Both the USA and Japan custom shops are hand made by master teams. To a high extent they use the same materials and hardware and come at similar price points.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 22, 2018)

Spearhead said:


> Well. I haven't tried either of them, or even seen one in person. But something tells me, not necessarily. Atleast when comparing apples to apples. Both the USA and Japan custom shops are hand made by master teams. To a high extent they use the same materials and hardware and come at similar price points.



I would say it is safe to assume he was talking Schecter Japan production models, which are 99% of what you see.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 22, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Dyna Gakki makes the J Bodens. It's the Fender Japan factory.



Interesting. I’ve always been curious who is making the Japanese Bodens.


----------



## Zado (Dec 22, 2018)

Talkin bout those I've played of course, which were mostly NV, SV and Trad. Imho they are very nice guitar, worthy for the home market, but I'd take a USA Schect anyday of the week. 
I do not doubt the top end models are great guitars, but no chance to try them and honestly I'm not interested either, there's already so much choice around and when BIG money are involved, an impeccable quality instument might not be enough in my book.


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 22, 2018)

Sure i can agree on that.
I just have some kind of obsession with japanese guitars. It's like grass is always greener overseas... However, when trying to research japanese guitars i often encounter the same mysteries concerning who does what where, so to speak. Unlike US builders, whom provide factory tours, forums and share their production philosphy, the Jap's are generally more difficult to research. Especially these Schecters.


----------



## Zado (Dec 22, 2018)

Spearhead said:


> Sure i can agree on that.
> I just have some kind of obsession with japanese guitars. It's like grass is always greener overseas... However, when trying to research japanese guitars i often encounter the same mysteries concerning who does what where, so to speak. Unlike US builders, whom provide factory tours, forums and share their production philosphy, the Jap's are generally more difficult to research. Especially these Schecters.


Honestly if japanese guitars are your thing, then ESP is your brand more than any Japanese Schecters


----------



## Spearhead (Dec 22, 2018)

Zado said:


> Honestly if japanese guitars are your thing, then ESP is your brand more than any Japanese Schecters


Probably, and i own 2 ESP originals. I'm not really in the market for a new guitar anyway, the ones in the OP just appeal to me visually.


----------



## narad (Dec 22, 2018)

Spearhead said:


> the Jap's are generally more difficult to research.



Dude, not the preferred nomenclature.

If that's your interest though you should check out this old thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/japanese-boutique-guitars.259142/
All the picture links are dead but the names are there.


----------



## Tuned (Aug 31, 2019)

my only guitar for the time being is a Schecter Japan SD-7-24-AL-SPOT which stands for a 24-fret 7-string superstrat with a FR, see-thru black quilt maple top and natural binding that looks almost exactly like this one https://images.app.goo.gl/AeQP9XAUGJst462h6 I sold my EBMM JP7 regular non-piezo that sounded really really great but, frankly, the Schecter Japan is noticeably better built and cost less. It has the Tom Anderson-style (or built?) large-pole HSH pickups with a tricky switching scheme that is an all-trick pony, goes great together with the Kemper amp. 

I have owned several MIJ (all made by ESP) and MIA guitars and basses and have to say, the Japanese inner market has a vast variety of models and it is a bit more complicated than it might seem. I wouldn't second the opinion of 'you want Japanese, you take ESP' because, in fact, they have various price tiers, of which you guys over in the US only get to see a few models.

As of the Schecter Japan Progauge Series, I almost bought me one but then something caught my eye, and I did some research. I have an impression that the Progauge Series was some sort of a promo deal with a side company and probably much outsourcing to make budget variants of sig models. The Progauge definitely have some budget parts and cost less than 'regular' Schecter Japan, to say nothing of the Artist Series (like, the Shinichi Kobayashi Artist costs 900,000 yen plus tax, which is over $9,000;and the Shinichi Kobayashi Schecter Progauge is 'mere' $1.900). 
Also, I stumbled across a 'Progauge by Schecter' which kinda implies things, doesn't it. I even found a model that stylistically resembles mine: https://images.app.goo.gl/HS5yX3jAA6zFC9wa8
, but there the resemblance ends.


----------



## AltecGreen (Aug 31, 2019)

Zado said:


> Honestly if japanese guitars are your thing, then ESP is your brand more than any Japanese Schecters




I think a lot of people are not familiar with the other high end Japanese brands out outside of the obvious ESP, Schecter, Ibanez. If you think you like Japanese guitars, take a look at some of the more obscure brands. There's quite a lot of stuff coming from Japan that slips under the radar.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Sep 1, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I've had a Schecter Japan 7-string. It was a very nice guitar. Fretwork and fit and finish were great. I believe the typical Schecter Japan guitars are made at the same factory that makes the ESP bolt-ons, as you mentioned. I've heard that factory may be associated with some of the Edwards guitars, too. I think there is some level of a Schecter Japan custom shop, but I don't know anything about it.



Edwards are now made in China and assembled and finished in Japan.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 2, 2019)

Spearhead said:


> However, when trying to research japanese guitars i often encounter the same mysteries concerning who does what where, so to speak.



It's probably more related to japanese being difficult to find and read for foreigners than anything. We only have access to pre-translated documentation or have to rely on people able to read japanese. Google translation aint gonna cut it lit it can for languages written with the roman alphabet. (I routinely use google translation to translate gaming info for a game I play and it's... bad. )


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Sep 2, 2019)

Spearhead said:


> Sure i can agree on that.
> I just have some kind of obsession with japanese guitars. It's like grass is always greener overseas... However, when trying to research japanese guitars i often encounter the same mysteries concerning who does what where, so to speak. Unlike US builders, whom provide factory tours, forums and share their production philosphy, the Jap's are generally more difficult to research. Especially these Schecters.



Because no one is interested in factory tours over here. 

There is also a level of cleanliness that factories, especially guitar factories, maintain. This is to prevent any sort of undesirable inconsistencies in the builds. 

Also, due to the climate of Japan (it is a tropical climate after all), the places that can maintain a world standard of humidity is VERY limited. I know the ESP factory is in Saitama, and the Fujigen factory (where MIJ Ibanezes are made) is in Nagano. Why? It's drier there than say Nagoya or Fukuoka. On top of that, the factories are typically located in smaller areas that dont have good transportation access (aka no trains go anywhere near them) so it makes them extremely difficult to get to.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 2, 2019)

Spearhead said:


> Sure i can agree on that.
> I just have some kind of obsession with japanese guitars. It's like grass is always greener overseas... However, when trying to research japanese guitars i often encounter the same mysteries concerning who does what where, so to speak. Unlike US builders, whom provide factory tours, forums and share their production philosphy, the Jap's are generally more difficult to research. Especially these Schecters.



stop trying to research in english?


----------

